# Custom Frames Built - Best on the river



## GC Guide

Need a frame, boxes or table? Check out WWW.artisanmetalworks.net. We are located in Flagstaff and build frames and other gear for Ceiba Adventures, Moenkopi River Works, Arizona Raft Adventures (AZRA) and Grand Canyon Monitoring and Research Center (USGS), among others. Try us, you might like us!!


----------



## bob larrabee

I rented a boat from Ceiba 2 years ago and if that was your frame they really are top notch. I liked the hatches and drop floor with the ammo can atachments. If I didn't already have a frame I would get one from you. How much $ would you charge for just a drop floor for a 14' avon? The boat is stored right now so I can't give dimensions. Also I starte realizing this may sound like a fake ass kissing post but its not and I'm not like that saturn raft ass hole


----------



## GC Guide

Hey Bob,
That drop floor made with 1" Sch. 40 6061 aluminum pipe, 1/8" diamond plate decking and 2" aluminum angle floor rails would run in the neighborhood of 250 - 275. It is welded solidly and we do guarantee our work! Thanks for your interest! BTW I Don't play unethical games like the folks at Saturn!


----------



## GC Guide

We will have some new pics available soon of the raft frames, boxes, tables and oar towers that we build. The equipment is sweet! Stay tuned...........


----------



## markdl

Do you guys make cat frames also?


----------



## raftus

Wow, 12 posts (including 3 on this thread, and a couple dissing others ideas on silencing oar locks) and already you are promoting a product...


----------



## GC Guide

Raftus, who is dissing who? I simply made a suggestion as to something that works well. If you have questions regarding my integrity I invite you to call Brady Black at Moenkopi. I have no bad intent by making posts on Mt. Buzz. I just assumed that this place was for trading ideas and sharing knowledge, maybe I was wrong......


----------



## GC Guide

BTW if you check the dates on the posts you will clearly see that my FIRST post was this thread.


----------



## GC Guide

To Markdl: I have not, but would be willing to make Cat frames. What would you be looking for?


----------



## markdl

Nothing in particular yet, just asking the question to add you to the list of people to talk to when we get ready to build another frame.


----------



## GC Guide

Yes, I would be interested in getting a design down for cat frames. I will be taking photos today of a complete 16' raft frame, trailer frame, dry boxes, table and oar towers that I mfg. Hopefully posted tomorrow. If you check out my website at www.artisanmetalworks.net it too needs some work. You have to click on the words on the gallery page to get to that gallery. Hopefully that will be remedied soon. Thanks for your interest!


----------



## MacDaddy

GC Guide, I go through Flag 3 to 4 times a year I am going to build a couple more boats this year with frames alot like sparkys for his 18' boats. I also am very interested in a custom cat frame. I will be in touch. Are you located close to AZRA?
Mac.


----------



## GC Guide

Not too far Mac, Flag is 4 miles to anywhere, and we are basically at 4th and 66. Send me a contact at my website and we will get in touch and meet. look forward to it!


----------

